# It's Not About The Bike - Lance Armstrong



## Scilly Suffolk (27 Apr 2012)

It's time for me to send the CC copy of Lance's biography on it's way, so names in the hat for a Wednesday dispatch.

Usual conditions apply: once you've read it, you pass it on at no charge.


----------



## Moodyman (27 Apr 2012)

Me please.


----------



## defy-one (27 Apr 2012)

Yes please


Sent by iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatfool (27 Apr 2012)

and me, thanks


----------



## ACS (27 Apr 2012)

Thank you for adding me to the list


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (27 Apr 2012)

Yes please


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2012)

and after the lucky winner has been picked....i also have a copy up for grabs ,so i will draw one from the same list ,,,after scilly suffolk , there you go ...double the chance to win


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2012)

same ccnditions apply ...read ,sign n date ,pass it on


----------



## Kiwiavenger (29 Apr 2012)

me please!


----------



## compo (30 Apr 2012)

If not too late may I go in the hat please.

thank you.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (30 Apr 2012)

I'll chose a lucky winner on Wednesday morning and don't forget there are two copies, thanks to Roadrash's generosity!


----------



## Zee (1 May 2012)

+1!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (2 May 2012)

And the winner is... Fokker!

Good luck with the second draw everyone else.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (2 May 2012)

Thank you SS


----------



## roadrash (2 May 2012)

and the second winner is..... old fat fool,..pm your address pls and it will be in post thursday.
please sign inside cover and forward when finished.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (5 May 2012)

Book arrived today,once again thank you SS


----------



## oldfatfool (6 May 2012)

Mine too, cheers RR


----------

